# College Football....and Mmmmm



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

So it's late in the evening. Wife is off to bed. I am off tomorrow prepping for the four day holiday weekend. Watching a little football sitting on the deck. I'm enjoying a very nice Cohiba Shawn sent to me yesterday. And I get the idea to shoot a few pics late in the evening.......I just bought a new Nikon D5000 last weekend with a couple of lens. Thought I would play around with it a little.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

pretty kool


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes they are pretty nice pics, better than I can do with my measly point & shoot digital. Without being an ass, I question why you have your wish list as your sig line. Better left in your profile as people that want to know will search it out. Seems a little forward this way. Not having a go at you David, just saying what I see.hoto:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Yes they are pretty nice pics, better than I can do with my measly point & shoot digital. Without being an ass, I question why you have your wish list as your sig line. Better left in your profile as people that want to know will search it out. Seems a little forward this way. Not having a go at you David, just saying what I see.hoto:


Hey guys thanks for the comments on the pic. Still getting the hang of it and playing with both lenses.

Tashaz - would never think anyone was being an ass when asking me that question. It takes a lot to offend me sir. Honestly I hadn't really thought of it. Actually I think I saw someone else doing it and thought it would be neat. I will def take a look at putting my "dream" sticks in my profile. I actually like that idea better. And I always appreciate the comments.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Hey guys thanks for the comments on the pic. Still getting the hang of it and playing with both lenses.
> 
> Tashaz - would never think anyone was being an ass when asking me that question. It takes a lot to offend me sir. Honestly I hadn't really thought of it. Actually I think I saw someone else doing it and thought it would be neat. I will def take a look at putting my "dream" sticks in my profile. I actually like that idea better. And I always appreciate the comments.


Thanks for not misconstruing my intentions as so easily can be done here. Bump for you. Be well mate.:rockon:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Hey guys thanks for the comments on the pic. Still getting the hang of it and playing with both lenses.
> 
> Tashaz - would never think anyone was being an ass when asking me that question. It takes a lot to offend me sir. Honestly I hadn't really thought of it. Actually I think I saw someone else doing it and thought it would be neat. I will def take a look at putting my "dream" sticks in my profile. I actually like that idea better. And I always appreciate the comments.


Bump for you as well why you ask ok?
1st you did better with Warren your first time out than i did.ound:
2 nd you took nice pictures :high5:
3 rd You got a sense of humor i can tell i hang out with Warren.:fencing:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bump for you as well why you ask ok?
> 1st you did better with Warren your first time out than i did.ound:
> 2 nd you took nice pictures :high5:
> 3 rd You got a sense of humor i can tell i hang out with Warren.:fencing:


HaHa, nice! :rockon: Now on a more pertinent note Tony :hand::kicknuts:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm trying my brother I'm trying in the mean time :cheeky::lalala:ound:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL. Well Warren and Tony, thank you both for the bump and the kind words. I'm just glad to be here and amongst some really good people. The last two months have been so welcoming here at Puff.

Indeed it's easy to take something the wrong way on the internet. It's harder to tell the persons voice when reading words rather than actually hearing or seeing it spoken. I just try and look at everything from the positive side and don't take everything that's said to heart. I know there are a lot of people on the internet just looking for ways to stir up the pot or cause drama. I def try and steer away from it as I really don't need to be around it. I'm a happy guy. Life is good right now. I have an awesome wife, a new four month old beautiful baby girl, good job, house, cars, and well, guess I'm living the American Dream. Oh wait....I forgot PUFF forums!!! LOL.

Thanks again guys and glad you enjoyed the pics. I really love this new camera I bought. As I get time and take more pics, I'll be sure and share them with my fellow members!!

You guys have a great Labor Day weekend.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

As someone who loves photography and the artistic aspect of it, I really loved seeing a profile of this guy on a late night talk show last night. The kid is like 20 years old and already making huge waves in the industry. Check out his stuff...you've likely already seen some of it....

Joey Lawrence Fine Art


----------

